# Sunday 26th Morning Report



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Went out to Johnson Beach for a spur of the moment wade trip, got there at 7:30. Water looked good and winds were out of the west at about 5mph. Began throwing topwaters but since it was a late start did not expect much. Wasn't long before I switched to a gold Spoon Rat. Short time later I got this 19 inch red. Took this crummy cell phone photo, revived and released her, and got back to fishing.














Fished for about another hour or so with limited results. Was amazed though to catch two small lizard fish about 4 inches long, they attempted to eat my Spoon Rat that is at least half their length! Waited out a beautiful storm squall and continued to throw the Spoon Rat. Landed several sand trout and a 14 inch rat red. Saw Captain Wes with a few clients so I knew I was in a good area. After he left I fished the same area and was surprised to hook up on a nice speck on a topwater shrimp. I fought this fish right up to landing time but that was exactly where the hook pulled. This was a decent fish in the 22-24 inch range. Thanks Captain Wes for leaving me a decent fish, sorry I didn't do a better job of fighting her! By now the winds had really picked up so I decided to leave with a good fight to remember.


----------



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice looking red...Hoping to be down in the next 2 weeks. How's the slime right now?


----------

